# Your opinion



## geagleiam (Oct 27, 2010)

What is the best way to improve your drawing skills? It is widely accepted that at the beginning you should draw in black and white. Vincent Van Gogh says that drawing people is a good way to improve your skills. What is your personal opinion?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with both of the tips that you mentioned. I am of the belief that it is an innate ability. I would need to see your art work before I give you advice. How old are you and how long have you been drawing?


----------



## geagleiam (Oct 27, 2010)

I am 38 years old. Here I have uploaded a few examples: http://geagleiam.deviantart.com/


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You are not seeking advice for improving your art are you? Everyone can improve but you don't need my help.


----------



## geagleiam (Oct 27, 2010)

I can draw shapes accurately, but I am only a beginner in drawing lights and shades. I wold like to know a right way to chiaroscuro exercise.


----------

